# 3A2



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Does anyone need or want a hunting buddy for the upcoming season I have a buck tag and want to find some one to share gas with.. I know the area fairly well and have had sucsess in the unit.. Gas is just getting to price to go at it alone.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sotaman

You know I will be up there opening weekend. It is quite a large bunch of unorganized family/friends I hunt with, but if you are interested I am pretty sure they won't mind another in our group. Everyone kind of does their own thing and late morning we usually start hooking up and organizing a plan of attack.
Honestly I'm unsure of vehicle room till I get up there. I'm sure my sons and I will be with my father-in-law, but there will always be someone to jump in with or who can jump in with you.
I did request the week following opener off because of fuel prices and not wanting to make the 5 hour drive 2 weekends in a row, so pending plans changing, I may be around there for a week or so.
I'm thinking between the area's you know and might have access to, and what I know and have access to, we should be able to help each other with a successful year.
So far we have 3 buck, and 3 doe tags. I am not "bucking greedy". It doesn't matter to me what I harvest. I more want my sons to be successful and proud of whatever they get.
We can email or call each other later if this interests you.

There's only one thing we have to change before we hunt together though. Besides my sons, I like to drink with who I hunt with. There's no better way to get to know who you will put trust in !!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Who's all hunting 3A2 s year?

Sota, we'll hook up for some good hunting :strapped: and socializing :bartime:

Good luck to all and be safe.....


----------

